# clear shellac?



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Is it as good as a primer as the white stuff over an old finish? I got a client wanting old oak cabinets coated with a semi opaque white. Almost like a whitewash, except a little more on the opaque side. Instead of stripping it down, and staining it, I was toying with lightly spray tinting it with white until the desired opaqueness, then clear coat.

So, can I use a clear shellac as an adhesion primer for the white tint? Or, does anyone have any better ideas? Gel stain, maybe?

The cabinets are kinda shoddy, and have different looking wood panels in places. I told the guy to expect a 2500- 3000 dollar bid, and if that was out of the question, I wouldnt waste my time driving up for a proper estimate. They said they could handle it.... These cabinets aren't worth the money to do this, imo, but if theyre willing to pay...

I think I will try to get them to go for a straight white paint instead. 

Im attaching the picture they sent for an example. Its a lot more opaque than the cheesy 80's whitewash, as you can see.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Would really need to see what the cabinets look like in their current condition in order to figure out what to do to get the white look they want.


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

Shellac is going to stick well, and take pigment well, but it will not level out chips. If you've got a damaged poly coat under it, you're either going to have to do a lot of fine sanding, or use a thicker product and sand between coats.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

They want to do a white wash with oak grain? That will be a very busy look, if that makes sense.,, 

Why don't you paint them white and do a glaze over them to give them a washed look?


----------

